# New here



## nodukotu (4 mo ago)

Hello everybody, I don’t know where to start my story but I really need to talk and get some serious advices about my problem


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

nodukotu said:


> Hello everybody, I don’t know where to start my story but I really need to talk and get some serious advices about my problem


@nodukotu Welcome to TAM!
What is the topic you are concerned about? Like finnances? Infidelity? Divorce? There are forums here for those things but you are also welcome to post your concerns here.

There are a lot of great people on TAM with experience in just about everything. So jump right in!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

nodukotu said:


> Hello everybody, I don’t know where to start my story but I really need to talk and get some serious advices about my problem


 welcome 
I don't know if we can help but sometimes is is good just to post them and read whet you post yourself , 
many are here because they have been cheated on and some see a cheater everywhere


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM !


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello and welcome. Just make sure when you do post you space out the post to make it easier for us to read and get back to you! Lol don’t run everything together, use paragraphs.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Hello and welcome. Just make sure when you do post you space out the post to make it easier for us to read and get back to you! Lol don’t run everything together, use paragraphs.


it is ok this is not school , 1 and a half lines is not that hard lol


----------

